# Bleed during 2ww - anyone had same and gone on to get BFP??



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Hiya

I'm 5 days away from OTD, started a bleed this morning, not heavy, nor new blood and no pain, but there is a fair amount.  Am wondering if anyone has had this and gone on to get their BFP or if it looks like game over?

Am trying to maintain a bit of positivity, whilst still being realistic!!

Cheers

x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Doddy,

I bled throughout the 2ww and right up until I was 5 months pregnant. I was also admitted to hospital by ambulance at 12 and 13 weeks, so for me who was told I had miscarried and didn't, bleeding never means it is over.

Good luck.

Stacey
x


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Stacey, its hard to believe it could be anything but over now, trying to hang on to a shred of PMA!!

x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I really hope you get your BFP, it isn't over until OTD.  Hang on in there. x


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Stacey - hope you don't mind me asking, was your bleeding full on and red?  I've also got clumps, which I know could be the crinone gel coming out as well, my DP is trying to keep the faith going that little one is hanging in there but i'm just prepping myself for the worst come Wednesday.
I really wanna believe its still there, but need to be realistic too 

Jeez, this is sooo hard

Trust me, no amount of info is TMI for me at the mo, and I really appreciate your time and help babe

x


----------



## kirstielou (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow!! x


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

I had implantation bleeding for a few days and thought it was a period but was pregnant.  Good luck.


Ewok


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, bright red.  When I had the huge bleed at 12 and 13 weeks, I lost about 1/2 pint of blood and about 20 clots.  I was also told my cervix was open so I had most probably lost my baby.  After having scans he was waving away happily and we discovered that it was chunks of my womb lining coming away.

Good luck.

x


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Stacey - thanks, but got my BFN this morning 

xx


----------

